# Your feet are worth a visit to a boot fitter



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2008)

I’ve skied for 23+years but it wasn’t until two years ago,  when the influence of EpicSki encouraged me to make a drastic change in my boots.   At the time I was in a Salomon F6, size 26.0   I recall buying the boot at a bargain price and a big box store, because it felt good.  

Two years ago I got a Dalbello Krypton StormID, size 24.5 .  I took the time to go to a ski shop that sold boots and had the ability to heat mold them, but they weren’t truly equipped as a boot fitter.

This time around I decided to make an appointment with Jim Riley, from Precision Footworks, and take the time to go through the whole boot fitting experience. 
Jim is a Pedorthist, has attended several Masterfit boot guy thingy’s, and has a tremendous amount of patience and knowledge. 

I went to his shop with two pair of boots:  Same shell size but different volume liners.
09 Dalbello Krypton Storm ID 24.5
09 Dalbello Krypton Kryzma 24.0
Note the difference in cuff height between the two storms and the Kryzma.





I had the green Superfeet in my old storms, and had picked up a pair of Hot Pink Superfeet to go in the new boots, with the plan of getting custom footbeds when Jim and I have more time.

Here we go:
Jim had me roll up my pant legs and walk down an aisle to view my wiggle 
Okay, I guess he really wanted to watch my ankles and feet 

He physically moved the joints in both feet a lot and noted that I am double jointed.  I think we already knew that.









While we were waiting for the boots to be heated, he showed off the gaping hole in his knee from his little situation last winter. 





To be continued...........


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2008)

Back to fitting:
Here I am cooling my feet.  Sure could use a cup of coffee.




With the *Storm liners*molded he spent some time with his pointy tool and the super fancy Sharpie Permanent marker.  









*we didn’t get a great pic of this but, I think you’ll get the idea.  My Left side was perfect, with no need to tweek anything, but the right side was off just a tich, toward the outside.  
After Jim put a  dohicky in the pivot point on the Storm, I was plumb 





The odd thing is that the Kryzmas were the exact opposite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As you can see, in this pic, When I was in the Kryzma, I am tweeked more toward the inside.  





The Kryzma needed a little extra umph with the dohicky,




 but as you can see, Jim’s handy work got me just where I needed to be.




It is my intention to go back to Jim in January some time to get custom foot beds, but I can honeslty say, this boot fitting was the best gift I could give myself.  

I guess you could say, I’m plumb happy!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool. Congrats. Next time wear shorts...


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool. Congrats. Next time wear shorts...


I took my volleyball shorts with me, but it slipped my mind to change into them until we were well into the fitting.  I won't make that mistake again


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

He didn't raise the toes of the boots during the cooling process?


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2008)

Philpug said:


> He didn't raise the toes of the boots during the cooling process?


He did.  I'm not sure if I posted a clear picture of it, but the platform I'm standing on is inclined.
Also notice that I have ski poles.  He had me lean as if I were getting after it during the hottest part of the process.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> He did.  I'm not sure if I posted a clear picture of it, but the platform I'm standing on is inclined.
> Also notice that I have ski poles.  He had me lean as if I were getting after it during the hottest part of the process.



I see that now.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Hands down some of the best $$ I've ever spent is one getting my WIFE'S boot fit by a top notch boot fitter.  I've realized over the years the extra $$ she'll spend on her boots/fitting is well worth the lack of complaining I'll hear from her about her feet on the hill   

*Note, this need for super boot tweaking is something that I've never had the need for as I'm convinced (as have been a couple of boot fitters over the years) that my foot is the template foot that Lange uses when they design their liners/shells


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

:lol: I had a feeling this was coming when Brian pointed out your new pics on Facebook.  Love your technical appraisal of what happened.  It is amazing the difference when you find someone who knows what they are doing!!!! Well worth the time and money, especially when you consider all the money you can waste on the wrong stuff otherwise.

Which reminds me... I was supposed to be working on my stance...


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

The Krypton is great to work with as a fitter. It is one of the few boots that is completely modular and can be taken completely apart with an allen wrench and screw driver.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 24, 2008)

severine said:


> : It is amazing the difference when you find someone who knows what they are doing!!!! Well worth the time and money, especially when you consider all the money you can waste on the wrong stuff otherwise.
> 
> Which reminds me... I was supposed to be working on my stance...


 Everything that happens in your boot translates to the snow.  That's vital to your Grins, for sure!



Philpug said:


> The Krypton is great to work with as a fitter. It is one of the few boots that is completely modular and can be taken completely apart with an allen wrench and screw driver.


Jim mentioned how nice it was to have the bag of tricks that come with the Kryptons.
The hinge bushings, otherwise known as dohicky's,  made it easy to adjust my cuff alignment, which is easily undoable if/when I get custom foot beds.
It was noted in the bootfitters forum on Epic that the added stiffness and cuff height, that I would need to have my alignment, dead on accurate.
When doing this fitting, the Kryzma definitely magnified a flaw in my alignment that was only miniscule in the storm.
I Love my Kryptons!


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the TR to the bootfitter, Trekchick. I echo everyone's statements here about a trip to the bootfitter. I make it a point to see my bootfitter before the start of each season. This year, he tweaked my footbeds just a tad since I swapped then out of old boots into new boots. He also measured the alignment of my knees and boots and did a little adjustment on the upper cuff of my left boot just to get it centered. He then planed the bottom of my boots to get it absolutely flat (more of a cosmetic thing). While I was waiting for my friend to pick me up (the bootfitting session was quite quick), we sat around and talked gear -- an even better way to get ready for the ski season!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool. Congrats. Next time wear shorts...


 
Shorts hell, next time wear a bikini!! :razz:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 24, 2008)

This is the second time a bikini has been suggested.  Why does everyone assume I even own a bikini?


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This is the second time a bikini has been suggested. Why does everyone assume I even own a bikini?


 

Ok, au naturale works too!!   wow, this bootfitting thread is starting to turn into a Penthouse article, at least in my own twisted little mind!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 24, 2008)

Remember the Lange girl from last year?
Well, this is the Krypton Girl try outs...................


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Remember the Lange girl from last year?
> Well, this is the Krypton Girl try outs...................


 
Oh sure, encourage me!! You're an instigator, that's what you are!!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 24, 2008)

Check out the smile on Carries face.  She almost got the job!


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Remember the Lange girl from last year?
> Well, this is the Krypton Girl try outs...................





Trekchick said:


> Check out the smile on Carries face.  She almost got the job!


  

You should hear what Brian _thinks_ happened after that photo was taken.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You should hear what Brian _thinks_ happened after that photo was taken.


What happens at Abasin stays at Abasin 

 I'm betting Brian wishes he had been there


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 3, 2008)

I skied in both boots last Saturday on some Green and blue runs(that was all that was open at Crystal)
After about 5 runs I went in to see Jim, because I was having an issue with inside ankle rub on my right ankle while skiing in the Kryzma.
The Kryzma is the boot that we did the significant hinge bushing change.
  He suggested that we spot heat the ankle area(not the whole liner) and put some padding on that spot to give me a teeny bit more ankle pocket.
That did the trick!!!!

Review 09 Krypton Kryzma:
I skied in the Kryzma for the first half of the day on Saturday on Blues and Greens, as well as all day Sunday on a hard pack Black run at Caberfae.
The Kryzma is definitely a stiffer, boot with a feel that is slightly more like a race boot.  The first run I took in them I was a bit tentative, to get a feel of them.  The second run, I took a bit more aggressively.

The first thing I noticed was the amazing responsiveness of this boot. 
It was as if my leg, ankle, foot, boot, and ski made the edge to edge transitions as one, without any hesitation.  As the day wore on, I could see how a ski boot like this could enhance the experience of someone who wants to do some serious high speed arc to arc skiing on a daily basis.
The feeling/noise the Kryzma inspires - Grrrrrr!

The 09 Krypton Storm:
I decided to take the new Storm out for a few runs in the afternoon while giving my ankle a rest from the above described issue.
The minute I clicked into my bindings with the Storms on my feet, I felt like Ahhhhhhhh, Home!
Like going from a hiking boot to a high top tennis shoe,  the Storm is a bunch easier to flex.  I found myself heading for little poppers and rollers with a tad more excitement, than when I was skiing in the Kryzma.  I can definitely see myself preferring the Storms when I go to bump camp. 



Dalbello has most definitely done a good job creating two boots in the same line with different properties and filling different niches.

Two thumbs up for the Kryzma and the Storm!

*Flex index for the boots:
Kryzma 80-120
Storm 70-100


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just a question . . . How much does all of this cost?  Like the guy who goes to his bootfitter every year, how much does that appointment usually run?  And how much did the whole stance alignment run?  And how much were the boots?  I'm talking dollars and cents, not the "Whatever I spent was worth every penny" answer . . .

I'm not trying to be a dick, but a lot of people don't have a lot of money to throw at a bootfitter.  For me, I decided that $300 boots off of Tramdock, a hot form, and a Dremel were enough for me.  I just don't have the $1200 that some people spend on boots . . . I mean, someone could start the thread "Your life is worth a visit on a Heliskiing Adventure", but that doesn't mean that I'll be going on one tomorrow . . . .


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 3, 2008)

I hear you. In my case, I spent about $130 on footbeds and shims on my old boot (it was too big). He also did all the work that Trekchick described (canting, balancing, upper cuff adjustment). I then bought a new boot online (race boots on Steep and Cheap for about $200) which I talked to the bootfitter about. I transferred the footbeds and, after a season on the new boots, took them to the bootfitter for some adjustments to the upper cuff and grinding ($30). I don't have a lot of money to throw around and enjoy my sport as much as the next AZer so I try to get the best gear for the least cost.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 3, 2008)

The boots cost somewhere around +400 ish(I got them during the summer and have to look up the reciept).  I got a deal on the boots because the guy special ordered them and then the customer didn't like the colour.   The fitting, alignment, and canting, with tweeking adjustments included was 150.00.

This particular bootfitter gives a three visit promise.  He will do any necessary adjustments for three follow up visits at no extra charge.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 3, 2008)

The intent of this thread was to show the process of boot fitting and the benefits of it.  It was not my intent to make anyone feel as though you need to spend 1000's of dollars on boots/fitting.

Unlike most of my female friends, I can't stand shopping at the mall, and I don't wear jewelry.  I put my budget/efforts into my ski gear.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Unlike most of my female friends, I can't stand shopping at the mall, and I don't wear jewelry.  I put my budget/efforts into my ski gear.



Ah, the woman of my dreams...

Actually, thanks for putting this thread up. I learned a lot of new tricks. I'm a gear head myself so I soak up information such as this like a sponge.


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 8, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Ah, the woman of my dreams...
> 
> Actually, thanks for putting this thread up. I learned a lot of new tricks. I'm a gear head myself so I soak up information such as this like a sponge.



Hey since me and you are in the same area, who is your bootfitter? I may be in need!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2008)

I see Jeff Bokum in Concord, NH. He was our resident bootfitter here on AZ and pretty good.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great thread TC....unlike the train wreck on the "other" side.....:argue:

Sweet lookin' boots too!  Hope they rock your winter!


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 8, 2008)

hrstrat57 said:


> Great thread TC....unlike the train wreck on the "other" side.....:argue:
> 
> Sweet lookin' boots too!  Hope they rock your winter!


I posted the same review over there, and it got some good interaction, but there is also a lot of noise to sort through with the recent trolls, eh?
But, you know me well enough to know that trolls don't phaze me.........


http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=75821


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to add to TC's advice in the subject that not only are your feet worth a visit to a boot fitter, they're worth a visit to a boot fitter who _knows what s/he is doing_. I thought I was doing the right thing earlier this year when I bought new boots and had custom footbeds made at a shop that was highly recommended. There may be great people in that shop, but the person I had did not know what he was doing and his mess up was the cause of much pain. When I saw Dave Newman, he saw right away what the problem was and made proper custom footbeds that were set up the right way for my boots. What a difference!!!!!! While they're uncomfortable to stand around or sit in (which what difference does that make), these boots have been awesome to ski in! I have had NO FOOT CRAMPS AT ALL. Do you know how significant that is for me? It's HUGE. And I think that these properly set up boots are helping me earn the skills and have the stamina to move forward. 

So not only should you see a boot fitter, make sure it's someone who's good at what he does. It makes a difference!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I posted the same review over there, and it got some good interaction, but there is also a lot of noise to sort through with the recent trolls, eh?
> But, you know me well enough to know that trolls don't phaze me.........
> 
> 
> http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=75821



Cool, I missed that one, told you I stayed out of the boot forum......don't need it.
My Tecnica Explosion 8's are perfection, lucky guy I am. I keep "em right next to the bed......
- - -
Re the trolls ova dere well sure has been entertaining....LOL at times. 

Have a great time in VT this w/e!  Tell Martin and Marcus I said hi. 

I'm off to Phoenix for christmas.....and I just got a new driver so you know which sport I'm focused on at the moment.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I want to add to TC's advice in the subject that not only are your feet worth a visit to a boot fitter, they're worth a visit to a boot fitter who _knows what s/he is doing_. I thought I was doing the right thing earlier this year when I bought new boots and had custom footbeds made at a shop that was highly recommended. There may be great people in that shop, but the person I had did not know what he was doing and his mess up was the cause of much pain. When I saw Dave Newman, he saw right away what the problem was and made proper custom footbeds that were set up the right way for my boots. What a difference!!!!!! While they're uncomfortable to stand around or sit in (which what difference does that make), these boots have been awesome to ski in! I have had NO FOOT CRAMPS AT ALL. Do you know how significant that is for me? It's HUGE. And I think that these properly set up boots are helping me earn the skills and have the stamina to move forward.
> 
> So not only should you see a boot fitter, make sure it's someone who's good at what he does. It makes a difference!


I'm sooooooo excited for you Carrie!  Grrrrrrrrrrr, go get 'em!!!



hrstrat57 said:


> Cool, I missed that one, told you I stayed out of the boot forum......don't need it.
> My Tecnica Explosion 8's are perfection, lucky guy I am. I keep "em right next to the bed......
> - - -
> Re the trolls ova dere well sure has been entertaining....LOL at times.
> ...



I posted that one in the General Ski Gear Discussion.  I have a full review for the two pair of boots I got which will be in Reviews when I get a chance.

I will most definitley tell Martin and Marcus you said Hi.  Sure wish you were coming to play with us on Friday.  
Shoot me a pm if you think you can swing it.


----------



## newskier (Dec 12, 2008)

Automagp68: like snowmonster I've worked with Jeff Bokum. I haven't skiied in my boots yet, but he was easy to work with and answered all my questions throughly.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2008)

You have two different boots?  That's seems a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 13, 2008)

All this rhapsodizing about getting your boots professionaly fitted by a bootfitter has me scratching my head a bit.
 Sure, I recognize that people have fitting issues, since feet are are just so important, but would't picking the boots that feel right solve majority of the possible problems?
When it comes to buying new boots, I much rather spend my time picking the right boot that spend extra time and money having the boot adjusted aftrewards because it did not fit the right way from the beginning.
I've gone through a few pairs so far and never had to have them fitted beyond what the shop orinally would do.
My most favorite pair of boots were the Hanson Alto. I still have them and don't have the heart to get rid of them. They are a piece of industrial art. I understand that this model was actually a part of an exhibition of modern design at MOMA sometime in the 80's. The wax bladders would conform to the contours of your feet and they were just absolutley perfect.
Here they are:


----------

